
Trump Order Would Temporarily Suspend New H-1B, Other Visas - _eigenfoo
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-order-would-temporarily-suspend-new-h-1b-other-visas-11592853371
======
mataug
Paywall bypass [http://archive.vn/obJeL](http://archive.vn/obJeL)

------
GenerocUsername
This would be huge boon for American Workers

------
bediger4000
The Trump administration does realize that this will make a lot of IT jobs
much harder to fill, and according to the Law of Supply and Demand, much
higher paid, right?

IT jobs don't have a lot in the way of formal licensing or certification
requirements, so jobs can be filled, but the flip side of that is that
everyone is used to letting go IT workers that can't do the jobs, or at least
can't learn to do the jobs. To my mind, that means that salaries will go up
pretty quickly unless random off-the-street hires can actually do the work.

~~~
pluto9
> this will make a lot of IT jobs much harder to fill

Harder to fill with people who have no leverage and can be easily controlled
and underpaid, yes.

> much higher paid

That's the point.

